# A leg up on the work bench



## Woodchuck1957

Well it certainly looks nice, but I just priced out what you bought and it came out to $770 without a top. OUCH !


----------



## pitchnsplinters

Nice bench. I saw the same article and have been intrigued since. Do you have a lot of flexibility on the spacing of the legs? Any recommendation on a good separation?


----------



## DerekL

Woodchuck, *Ouch* indeed. For what you get it seems significantly overpriced.


----------



## chriswright

Well, I admit, it is expensive. However when has anything that is made 100% in America been cheap. This isn't something that is farmed out to a sweat shop in China or Taiwan. It's made with the highest quality materials.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

I don't expect it to be cheap, I expect it to be reasonable.


----------



## DerekL

Chris, again I'm in agreement with Woodchuck.. Even made in America, even made of the highest quality materials… The price still seems steep for what you get.

Don't mistake me though, if you're happy with it that's the important part.


----------



## acanthuscarver

Chris,

I missed seeing you at the Baltimore show. I used one of the Noden benches for the first time at the show in Novi, Michigan last November (I borrowed a bench for my seminars and demos rather than ship my bench from PA). I'm a fairly skeptical guy when it comes to newfangled ways of woodworking. I've got to say, I was extremely impressed. So much so, that I now own an Adjust-a-bench too.

For over twenty years I tried to figure out ways to raise my workbench in the shop for when I'm carving. Nothing I came up with was both sturdy and easily adjustable. The Noden system is both. I can rapidly adjust the height for delicate carving or router work then drop it down and hand plane a pile of lumber without sacrificing stability. I think it's well worth the price. My next purchase will be an additional set of legs so I can make my downdraft table adjustable. It's a great, heavy duty system that should hold up for many years.


----------



## motthunter

i need to look into this set up.


----------



## douglas2cats

Yup. Put the same setup under mine and haven't regretted it yet
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7307


----------



## williams

Nice. As another option, the Jack Bench is interesting 



$29 plans may be a good winter project for someone. Was thinking about using some other jack then a manual scissor jack. Maybe an electric screw jack (trailer hitch) or bottle jack.


----------

